# Under construction



## janok (Mar 18, 2012)

The downtown of Oslo is still a construction-site. A late Friday afternoon I made a trip and used the mist as a background-carpet for the un-finished buildings that grows up in the middle of the city.




Oslo in mist by janokiese, on Flickr




Oslo in mist by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the images are terrific, especially the first.
I wish that each of these had more at the bottom to anchor them; the space at the top makes the bottom look a bit 'clipped' to me.


----------



## janok (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback. There is a road at the bottom of both pictures that I needed to get rid of...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 18, 2012)

janok said:


> Thank you for the feedback. There is a road at the bottom of both pictures that I needed to get rid of...



I think he was saying the bottom needs more, not less. 

I like the colors. It would be amazing to see some road and light trails to anchor the city lights, if that was a possibility from your vantage point.


----------



## apholbert (Mar 18, 2012)

I like them Janok.  The fog sure makes for a soft backdrop.


----------



## janok (Mar 19, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> janok said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the feedback. There is a road at the bottom of both pictures that I needed to get rid of...
> ...



Thank you for the feedback. I had to crop out the bottom to get rid of the road in front - I couldn't find out how to include the road in the picture without ruin the composition.


----------



## madjace (Mar 19, 2012)

How do you get photos like this ?


----------



## Bynx (Mar 19, 2012)

madjace said:


> How do you get photos like this ?



Well you start with a place that is under construction. Then you put your camera on a tripod and point it at the construction. 

There is something about the unnatural brown sky. To correct for that set Custom White Balance to Sky. See the attached site for the results of this.

A Beginner's Guide to DSLR Astrophotography - Fixed Tripod Astrophotography


----------



## Bynx (Mar 19, 2012)

I changed the background brown to what looks like a more natural color to me. Does it look any better to you?


----------



## janok (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I agree that blue is a more natural color on the sky, but this Friday the fog was hanging low over the city and reflected the light from the construction-site. The colors from the lamps are yellowish and give this effect. I tried to make a version that compensated it by degreasing the color-temperature, but I&#8217;m not sure that it came out any better. 
Your version is quite cool- but it is far off from what I experienced that night


----------

